# Suzuki DF60A Prop



## FSUDrew99

So pulled the trigger on getting my boat repowered. I want to go with a 4 blade prop and have talked to a few people about the Power Techs SRD4 11.25" @ 13" and 16" pitches.

Anyone running one on their new Suzuki motor preferably with a beavertail mosquito, waterman, B2, Osprey and if so what are your specs?

Speed, hole shot, does it hit the rev limiter at WOT?

I am gonna order one online tomorrow so it can be here next week just need to know what's working with what boats. Note I don't care too much about speed. I am happy with low to mid 30's but want a good hole shot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> So pulled the trigger on getting my boat repowered. I want to go with a 4 blade prop and have talked to a few people about the Power Techs SRD4 11.25" @ 13" and 16" pitches.
> 
> Anyone running one on their new Suzuki motor preferably with a beavertail mosquito, waterman, B2, Osprey and if so what are your specs?
> 
> Speed, hole shot, does it hit the rev limiter at WOT?
> 
> I am gonna order one online tomorrow so it can be here next week just need to know what's working with what boats. Note I don't care too much about speed. I am happy with low to mid 30's but want a good hole shot.


As I will always reply...don't rule out a heavily cupped three blade.


----------



## Pudldux

I have a 12.5 x 15 pitch heavy cup on my osprey. Killer hole shot tops out at 33. Tried a couple 4 blade props first (don't remember specs,but were recommended by shop that installed motor) and although the hole shot was good (at half throttle) it constantly hit rev limiter.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I know a guy running the SRD4 11.25" with 16" of pitch on his mosquito getting 32-33 mph, good hole shot and only revs about 5300. Debating on that one. I know some of the mosquitos are getting some SWC4 props as well from Beavertail, which is a 10.75" diameter and 14" pitch.


----------



## Pudldux

I would sure think larger diameter would help holeshot and more pitch top end. 5300 rpms is leaving a lot of unused motor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Holeshot and speed are a balancing act, you need to talk to a prop guy that knows what he is doing and go from there.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Holeshot and speed are a balancing act, you need to talk to a prop guy that knows what he is doing and go from there.


Yes I know that but ideally want to pull the trigger on one of two power tech props that have good performance and can always adjust the prop down the road. 

5300 is low but it will also get better fuel mileage. If it's running 32-33 that's about where I was with my etec 60's 5 blade prop


----------



## Blackdog317

FSUDrew99 said:


> I know a guy running the SRD4 11.25" with 16" of pitch on his mosquito getting 32-33 mph, good hole shot and only revs about 5300. Debating on that one. I know some of the mosquitos are getting some SWC4 props as well from Beavertail, which is a 10.75" diameter and 14" pitch.


I ran the SRD4 with 16" pitch on my Mosquito before switching to the the SRD4 13" pitch. It was 5-6 seconds to plane with the 16. The boat will get on plane in 3-4 seconds with the 13 (34-36mph at 6285 rpm wot). However...I had to take the prop in twice to add Cup. The SRD4 is a general purpose prop with NO cup. That's not a problem if you have access to a good prop shop and time to run back and forth to get the prop adjusted and test it on the water. I like that stuff and feel like it is worth the effort to get the most out of your engine.

The SWC4 has cup built into the mold and might be a good option if you don't want to fool with making adjustments to the prop. The SWC4 in 13"-15" could work depending on your preference for speed vs holeshot. Keep in mind...I'm no expert...and only going from my experience with the SRD4 on my Mosquito and running the SWC4 on my last skiff.

SRD4 and SWC4 from the PowerTech site.
View attachment 6681
View attachment 6682


----------



## Blackdog317

Also....Might be worth a call to Powertech. Those guys have been helpful in the past - making recommendations and explaining the different applications for their designs.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blackdog317 said:


> I ran the SRD4 with 16" pitch on my Mosquito before switching to the the SRD4 13" pitch. It was 5-6 seconds to plane with the 16. The boat will get on plane in 3-4 seconds with the 13 (34-36mph at 6285 rpm wot). However...I had to take the prop in twice to add Cup. The SRD4 is a general purpose prop with NO cup. That's not a problem if you have access to a good prop shop and time to run back and forth to get the prop adjusted and test it on the water. I like that stuff and feel like it is worth the effort to get the most out of your engine.
> 
> The SWC4 has cup built into the mold and might be a good option if you don't want to fool with making adjustments to the prop. The SWC4 in 13"-15" could work depending on your preference for speed vs holeshot. Keep in mind...I'm no expert...and only going from my experience with the SRD4 on my Mosquito and running the SWC4 on my last skiff.
> 
> SRD4 and SWC4 from the PowerTech site.
> View attachment 6681
> View attachment 6682



Yea I'd love to have it a one stop shop. I guess I can always trade it out or adjust it. Does the 11.25" sdr4 you have now not drop any lower than the bottom of the skeg to keep it protected as well? Obviously the SWC is smaller diameter but just want to know in general.


----------



## sjrobin

Look at the Powertech website. They build a lot of props. SCD series props are not recommended for flat bottom or tunnel boats. SCB series(more cup) are. Your Suk gets the HP from the high rpm 6200. If you want the best performance make sure your prop can cover the rpm range of the engine. I have two props for the F60 on a non-tunnel skiff . Three blade 12P and four blade 10P depending on where I am fishing. With the four I can plane at slower speed but other than that not much difference other than top speed. Speed is not really a high priority on a skiff unless you like getting tossed around.


----------



## Blackdog317

FSUDrew99 said:


> Yea I'd love to have it a one stop shop. I guess I can always trade it out or adjust it. Does the 11.25" sdr4 you have now not drop any lower than the bottom of the skeg to keep it protected as well? Obviously the SWC is smaller diameter but just want to know in general.



Yes, the skeg is lower than the prop and should still provide some protection.


----------



## Mercuryproteam

Here is a question up for discussion. If you run an aftermarket prop such as Powertech and the prop throws a blade due to manufacture defect and damages the gearcase, will the outboard manufacture replace the damaged gearcase?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Mercuryproteam said:


> Here is a question up for discussion. If you run an aftermarket prop such as Powertech and the prop throws a blade due to manufacture defect and damages the gearcase, will the outboard manufacture replace the damaged gearcase?



Boaters insurance will cover it.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blackdog317 said:


> I ran the SRD4 with 16" pitch on my Mosquito before switching to the the SRD4 13" pitch. It was 5-6 seconds to plane with the 16. The boat will get on plane in 3-4 seconds with the 13 (34-36mph at 6285 rpm wot). However...I had to take the prop in twice to add Cup. The SRD4 is a general purpose prop with NO cup. That's not a problem if you have access to a good prop shop and time to run back and forth to get the prop adjusted and test it on the water. I like that stuff and feel like it is worth the effort to get the most out of your engine.
> 
> The SWC4 has cup built into the mold and might be a good option if you don't want to fool with making adjustments to the prop. The SWC4 in 13"-15" could work depending on your preference for speed vs holeshot. Keep in mind...I'm no expert...and only going from my experience with the SRD4 on my Mosquito and running the SWC4 on my last skiff.
> 
> SRD4 and SWC4 from the PowerTech site.
> View attachment 6681
> View attachment 6682



So after talking with MULTIPLE shops and Powertech twice I was originally going to go with the SWC prop, but they have been back ordered at Powertech since the end of December.

Steven at Powertech told me we could run the SRD4R14P and just keep it under the rev limit and hopefully perform decent.

I know a guy running the SRD4 in a 16 pitch and only getting 5300 rpm WOT. So you can split up the pitch and divide it out through out the rpm range and figure around 300 rpm per pitch increase/decrease give or take (yes it varies)

So if you're getting about 6300 rpm with the SRD4R13P, then a SRD4R14P should put me around 6000 rpm @ WOT.

Worst case I send it back down the road and make the swap.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Pulled the trigger on this one (14" Pitch though):

http://www.nettleprops.com/store/p/895-PowerTech-SRD-4-Blade-Stainless-Propeller-Suzuki.aspx


----------



## Pudldux

Let us know your numbers.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Pudldux said:


> Let us know your numbers.


Very interested!


----------



## FSUDrew99

Will do. Picking up boat Tuesday BT since the hub cast is coming in and has to be made at powertech I will be getting the prop around Thursday most likely. I'll run her that afternoon.


----------



## perrymcfly

FSUDrew99 said:


> Will do. Picking up boat Tuesday BT since the hub cast is coming in and has to be made at powertech I will be getting the prop around Thursday most likely. I'll run her that afternoon.


Any news on the numbers you're seeing from that prop?


----------



## FSUDrew99

perrymcfly said:


> Any news on the numbers you're seeing from that prop?



So was able to get ahold of an SWC3R14P and had it cut down on the hub to fit my Zuke from a Tohatsu motor, same 13 tooth hub though.

Ran yesterday on choppy water in the river with 15 mph wind out of the west....

Great hold shot! No slipping thank god. With myself (255) and gf (120) we hit between 32 and 33 mph. I have to watch the throttle cause if I pin it down for a while and not a lot of load like usual (myself, buddy (230) and full cooler 45 qt) it will hit the rev limiter once and a while... which I think is about 6500 rpm. I know optimal range on the motor is 5300-6300 rpm.

Ill run her Saturday and actually fish... past 4 hours on break it I can operate at normal RPMs just cant pin it for longerthan 5 mins at a time until 10 hours.....


----------



## JDRProductions

All - Very interesting thread. I'm a former Custom Gheenoe LT25 owner who just sold my previous skiff and started my new BT Mosquito build. Completion is set for late July and I'm already losing sleep. -cannot wait to get my hands on the Mosquito! I'm here in Texas and we fish areas that are super skinny, so I'm trying to find the perfect prop setup for the Mosquito running Zuke 60. I do have access to a local prop shop in Austin that does excellent work, and I had them add more cup twice on the Powertech prop I ended up running on my Custom Gheenoe in the past.

For the Mosquito, I'd like to re-open this thread and get some input from other owners. *Anyone have new performance numbers for the SWC in various configs on a Mosquito with Zuke 60? -or other prop configs you are happy with?* I definitely want to be able to run the motor up to near-rev limiter. Hole shot is important to me, but I'd still like the skiff to run in the mid 30's or beyond if possible with the Zuke 60. Ideally, I'd like a prop that will allow me to jump the Mosquito up with jackplate at or near full height, to where just the skeg is sticking below the bottom of transom.

Seems like the best config I read about on this forum is the post from @Blackdog317 where he mentioned running a SRD4 13" pitch with heavy cupping. That's the direction I'm leaning right now, but if anyone has found the macig ticket using the SWC series (or a 3-blade), I'd love to get your input.

Thanks all. Hope to meet some of you at a BT owners tourney at some point.

-Joe
Austin, TX


----------



## Flatsaholic

Joe,

I have the zuke 60 on the mosquito. I started off with 13 pitch with no cup. With two people fully loaded I was getting 34-35mph but would hit me rev limit. No I am running a 14 pitch with heavy cup. Now with the same load I am getting 31-33 max. It allows me to run shallow and get up fast. It is difficult to get on plane with the motor jacked almost all the way. I have the jack plate on the highest tier. I am debating on going to a 14 or 15 pitch prop with no cup to get more top end and a quitter ride.


----------



## Blackdog317

Flatsaholic,

You mentioned difficulty getting on plane with the Jack Plate almost all the way up. What is the boat/motor doing when you attempt this? When you say the Jack Plate is on the "highest tier", are you referring to the Jack Plate mounted high on the transom...or the motor mounted high on the Jack Plate? I am considering raising my motor to a higher mounting hole...and curious about how yours is set up and how it performs.

Shoot a pic of yours if you can. This is my current set-up. As you can see, there is lots of room to go up with the motor.










Thanks


----------



## Flatsaholic

I can take some photos tonight and post them tomorrow morning.


----------



## JDRProductions

Thanks for input @Flatsaholic and @Blackdog317! Spoke with Eric Steel (Beavertail) today. He's about to try a new cupped 3-blade as well to see how it does on the Mosquito. I mentioned this thread on prop configs on micro skiff.

Based on everything I've heard/read thus far, I'm still leaning towards SRD 13 or 14pitch and I'll have heavy cupping added. I really want to be able to jump up and run with jack plate adjusted high.


----------



## JDRProductions

@FSUDrew99 so you went with the SWC rather than SRD? You still like the config or have you made adjustments since your last post?


----------



## Flatsaholic




----------



## Blackdog317

JDR,

Not sure is FSUDrew is still following this thread...but he tried a custom prop from Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers. Seems to really like it. Here is the link to that thread. I am considering one of these as well. Sounds like several members on this site have been really happy with his ability to make these boat perform in shallow water.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/crossroads-propeller-order.44444/


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> JDR,
> 
> Not sure is FSUDrew is still following this thread...but he tried a custom prop from Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers. Seems to really like it. Here is the link to that thread. I am considering one of these as well. Sounds like several members on this site have been really happy with his ability to make these boat perform in shallow water.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/crossroads-propeller-order.44444/


I would go crazy fooling with buying, selling and test running props just to end up with one that is just OK and may be leaving something to desire. Seems like a guessing game.


----------



## Surferguy

What about Turning Point propellers ? Anyone have any input (good or bad) ? Good pricing.


----------



## Surferguy

Prop "snobs" here? Sounds like some of you guys are spending more getting a prop dialed in than I plan on spending to outfit my new boat. What about us guys that just want a decent performing affordable prop without having a prop shop expert on speed dial.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Surferguy said:


> Prop "snobs" here? Sounds like some of you guys are spending more getting a prop dialed in than I plan on spending to outfit my new boat. What about us guys that just want a decent performing affordable prop without having a prop shop expert on speed dial.


Unfortunately the problem I found with my particular setup was that all of the recommended Power Tech props I ran either has no bite at all and would blow out (SRD) or they would grip actually but hit the rev limiter (SWC). The Suzuki props they spec are so small in diameter I believe that is what is causing them to rev so high. 

I kept my SWC prop as a spare and went straight to the source of who I had been told makes the perfect prop for my exact setup. So happens Jack's props have been through so much trial and error that they run almost any of the skinny water rigs very well due to their ability to grip, not cavitate and get on plain quickly. 

If Suzuki offered larger diameter props I think this would not be an issue with the props spinning so fast and hitting the rev limiter. Those motors have a lot of torque and power to spin only a 10.75"-11.25" prop. 

Jacks is also built to last. Very thick blades.


----------



## E-money

FSUDrew99 said:


> Unfortunately the problem I found with my particular setup was that all of the recommended Power Tech props I ran either has no bite at all and would blow out (SRD) or they would grip actually but hit the rev limiter (SWC). The Suzuki props they spec are so small in diameter I believe that is what is causing them to rev so high.
> 
> I kept my SWC prop as a spare and went straight to the source of who I had been told makes the perfect prop for my exact setup. So happens Jack's props have been through so much trial and error that they run almost any of the skinny water rigs very well due to their ability to grip, not cavitate and get on plain quickly.
> 
> If Suzuki offered larger diameter props I think this would not be an issue with the props spinning so fast and hitting the rev limiter. Those motors have a lot of torque and power to spin only a 10.75"-11.25" prop.
> 
> Jacks is also built to last. Very thick blades.


What's the best way to contact Jack? Good ole telephono?


----------



## FSUDrew99

E-money said:


> What's the best way to contact Jack? Good ole telephono?


Crossroad Propeller 

1 (361) 552-2789


----------



## Surferguy

How much have you spent on propellers already? (Sorry about being so "harsh" in my previous post - I was up all night doing bowel prep for my colonoscopy this morning).


----------



## FSUDrew99

Have the PT for $350ish. Jacks prop will set you back around $520 shipped.


----------



## Surferguy

Turning Point makes 12" dia props for this motor, stainless or alum, in either 3 or 4 blade, and would be less expensive, even if you had a prop shop work it over to add cup, blueprint or whatever. Canaveral Props at Port Canaveral sells them and says he's had no complaints. TP props get good reviews on various other websites (not as high end "boutique" props, but as comparable to OEM props). Local-to-me Merc dealer puts TP Hustler alum props on as base props on new motors he sells and says the perform just as good as, or better than, Merc basic props. I haven't had one yet so don't speak from personal use experience, but have examined a couple closely and they look OK (real OK for the money).


----------



## FSUDrew99

Surferguy said:


> Turning Point makes 12" dia props for this motor, stainless or alum, in either 3 or 4 blade, and would be less expensive, even if you had a prop shop work it over to add cup, blueprint or whatever. Canaveral Props at Port Canaveral sells them and says he's had no complaints. TP props get good reviews on various other websites (not as high end "boutique" props, but as comparable to OEM props). Local-to-me Merc dealer puts TP Hustler alum props on as base props on new motors he sells and says the perform just as good as, or better than, Merc basic props. I haven't had one yet so don't speak from personal use experience, but have examined a couple closely and they look OK (real OK for the money).


Well you wont know till you try.....

The reason people buy Jack's prop is because its a one and done. No guessing and it has been dialed in for smaller skiffs with the zuke motor.

Trust me it gets to be a pain swapping props and sending them back to try and find the right one.

If there's one thing on your boat I wouldn't be cheap on it would be your prop. I don't care what motor you have its only as good as its prop.


----------



## Surferguy

That's what I want avoid (prop swapping exercise). Been there done that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Surferguy said:


> That's what I want avoid (prop swapping exercise). Been there done that.


That's why I don't understand reading posts and talking to people that will screw around with ten shelf props trying to find the right one instead of getting a professional prop guy (not just Jack but he is very good at what he does) to do what he does best and either build a custom prop for their boat or tweak a shelf prop. Jack nailed both of my props first shot but others may need two or three trips back to tweak the prop for their boat. Every boat is very different even if it is the same boat, the weight distribution may be a little different and that can totally change how a prop performs. 
What also gets me is when people say "well Jack Foreman just added cup to a Powertech prop" without realizing that Jack probably designed that prop for Powertech to begin with. 
Time to fish!


----------



## Surferguy

Got it.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Surferguy said:


> That's what I want avoid (prop swapping exercise). Been there done that.



That is why I said screw it with swapping PT props. The only thing I had to go by was guys who were running the PT props on the mosquito. Finally sound some people running Jacks prop on their Osprey with the same motor setup.

That's why I pulled the trigger and haven't looked back after hearing the positive reviews and now seeing it for myself.

Jack makes all of his props. They aren't a PT prop and they are brick shit house.... very thick.


----------



## Str8-Six

I heard that the stock Suzuki props work well and better than powertech. I currently have a PT 11.5x17 heavily cupped 3 blade. I thinK I could get to full RPM if I had a jack plate but I don't have one so I am at around 5300 rpm at WOT. Top speed is around 38. Thinking of doing either aluminum Suzuki 3 blade 15 pitch or aluminum Solas 4 blade 14 pitch. Any suggestions? Even though I heard Jack props are ideal for the Zuke I am not looking to spend $400 on a prop at this time. Rather put that towards a jackplate. I have a copperhead btw.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Str8-Six said:


> I heard that the stock Suzuki props work well and better than powertech. I currently have a PT 11.5x17 heavily cupped 3 blade. I thinK I could get to full RPM if I had a jack plate but I don't have one so I am at around 5300 rpm at WOT. Top speed is around 38. Thinking of doing either aluminum Suzuki 3 blade 15 pitch or aluminum Solas 4 blade 14 pitch. Any suggestions? Even though I heard Jack props are ideal for the Zuke I am not looking to spend $400 on a prop at this time. Rather put that towards a jackplate. I have a copperhead btw.



I've heard even the Zuke SS props are soft from a buddy with my same build and did not get that good of performance out of it. 

I can only imagine how bad the aluminum prop would hold up. 

If you run anywhere shallow which I bet you do then do yourself a favor and get a good SS prop.


----------



## Str8-Six

FSUDrew99 said:


> I've heard even the Zuke SS props are soft from a buddy with my same build and did not get that good of performance out of it.
> 
> I can only imagine how bad the aluminum prop would hold up.
> 
> If you run anywhere shallow which I bet you do then do yourself a favor and get a good SS prop.


Thanks FSUdrew. Followed this thread even though it was for mosquito. I'm not looking for super shallow performance. Simply looking for prop that will get me on plane quicker than my current prop, not blow out, and get to full RPM range. I am looking at aluminum because if I hit something, the prop will give out instead of my motor. If you or anyone else have any suggestions please let me know. Also if you guys have any extra PT props you want to sell I'm interested.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Str8-Six said:


> Thanks FSUdrew. Followed this thread even though it was for mosquito. I'm not looking for super shallow performance. Simply looking for prop that will get me on plane quicker than my current prop, not blow out, and get to full RPM range. I am looking at aluminum because if I hit something, the prop will give out instead of my motor. If you or anyone else have any suggestions please let me know. Also if you guys have any extra PT props you want to sell I'm interested.



I actually have an SWC3 but im keeping it as a spare. 

I will say this. Get the biggest diameter prop you can with the most cup possible.


----------



## Str8-Six

I wish I had a Jack plate. The SRD3 17 I have now actually pushes my boat on plane quick since it is heavily cupped just doesn't get to 6300. I know they say SRD is better if you don't have a J plate. Are you running a J plate on your boat? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I am running a jack plate... granted that SRD prop (which has little to no cup) I had prior to the SWC (which has a hard wall cup) and the SRD ran like hell.... It couldn't even get my boat on plane at all. Would blow out between 3000-4000 rpms.


----------



## Str8-Six

FSUDrew99 said:


> I am running a jack plate... granted that SRD prop (which has little to no cup) I had prior to the SWC (which has a hard wall cup) and the SRD ran like hell.... It couldn't even get my boat on plane at all. Would blow out between 3000-4000 rpms.


That's weird. My 3 blade SRD(17") actually has a pretty good hole shot but I have a LOT of cup. Still don't know how that could be better than a 4 blade though.


----------

